# Property Market Predictions



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Any housing experts here ? Im a bit of a two thought process atm.


With the housing market poor and mortgages and rates crap for 1st time buyers. Now we have saved enough for 10% deposit ( however the quality of housing is a bit of a let down tbh and i keep reading that in a couple of years the prices will plummet further. So the last thing i want to do it blow all my saving and get a 2 bedroom house only to fall in negative equity etc. Then find in a 1 year of so i could of got a nice 3 bedroom house for the same price. 


So do i go with buying a house and prepare for a rough ride ( even though i wont pay stamp duty ) or rent for a year or so and see which way it goes ?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

If you've got the money and an AIP then i'd say now is the time to buy. Also most of the kitchen/bedroom/bathroom companies are offering 50-65% off which is a massive bonus.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

You only lose money when you sell it... and if the market has bottomed out, you could always rents yours and purchase another - finance depending obviously.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Rates aren't that bad. Yeah, they could be better, but I don't think the market can fall much further because a lot of properties I've looked at have rebuild costs equal to their market value...

The other point is that it's all good and well people saying that prices will plummet 2 years down the line or whatever, but nobody saw the recession until it was just about upon us so these predictions are no better than the weather reports. Coupled with the fact that it's all going to change depending on whether we actually get someone with a degree of common sense in at the election or we're left with the same tossmonkeys, I don't think now is a good time to be making predictions and not doing something you could do and may regret not doing in the future.

At the end of the day it's your call, but I know I'd feel a load better looking back and thinking 'well, if I'd waited it could have been cheaper' than 'I wish I didn't have to use up all my money on rent because I didn't buy when I could'.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm too a first time buyer, and i'm holding out tbh.

Imo, prices are still too high, and i still believe we are still waiting for the effects out the recession to filter through. It's been temporarily been eased by printing/borrowing money, so the economy has been propped up.

I'm going to wait until after the election where it's going to be very interesting....
Just my opinion though.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

i dont think they will go down anymore than they have now, well i hope not anyway. Bought 2-3 years ago now, lol


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

You really need to look at buying a property with a long term view.No one knows if prices will fall or rise in the short term.But nothing is more sure than prices will rise in the longer term.House building is at a record low,but the population is growing everyday,it's simple supply and demand.


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Id buy now its not gonna go any lower. I work for a commercial developer and existing stock is starting to get taken up and prices are going up again and housing usually follows suit. But yeah its a hard one to call.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

lofty said:


> You really need to look at buying a property with a long term view.No one knows if prices will fall or rise in the short term.But nothing is more sure than prices will rise in the longer term.House building is at a record low,but the population is growing everyday,it's simple supply and demand.


This is basically the short and tall of it, I have 8 years experience with property, I own four properties myself and manage over 3000.

But no one can accurately predict the market, You need to find somewhere your going to be happy in for the next two - three years and then go from there at the end of the day its all relative so if your house goes up or down come sale time you'll only be looking at like for like, Best advice i can give is put everything you have into your mortgage so you'll be debt free sooner rather than later this will eventually put you in a good position at some point in your life and then you'll be able to get the house you really want

:thumb:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

puntomatt said:


> Id buy now its not gonna go any lower. I work for a commercial developer and *existing stock is starting to get taken up and prices are going up again and housing usually follows suit*.


People have been saying this for six months now!!


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah but its a slow process. From selling nothing for 2 years we have got rid of 70,000+ sq ft since january at quoting terms  So its definately picked up for us anyhow


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

lofty said:


> You really need to look at buying a property with a long term view.No one knows if prices will fall or rise in the short term.But nothing is more sure than prices will rise in the longer term.House building is at a record low,but the population is growing everyday,it's simple supply and demand.


I relly have to agree with that, I brought my first house early last year, when alot of people had there money in the banks but now people have go it out and are buying into property to be save.

I will take my words back if they did drop in price but that wont happen and there are to meny people holding on for it to drop more but you will be in for a shock, when they turn around quick and go up sky high and you are stuck in a rented home, wasteing your money away.

I was lucky I was a cash buyer and had the deal tied up in 2 weeks. My dad is on a house buying mission at the moment and the folder is up to six houses, which are rented and there is a few more in the pipe line.

I no people will look at my age and think I dont no what I am talking about but what I have been threw last year has giveing me a indepth look into how money works, now I am lucky to be able to have a comfy life on my income from stocks, shares and bond and that is where the money is to be made at this moment in time, now I no people will say I will lose every thing but there is different risk levels in investments and I have gone for the safest one as I am looking at long term investments.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

dale205mills said:


> I relly have to agree with that, I brought my first house early last year, when alot of people had there money in the banks but now people have go it out and are buying into property to be save.
> 
> I will take my words back if they did drop in price but that wont happen and there are to meny people holding on for it to drop more but you will be in for a shock, when they turn around quick and go up sky high and you are stuck in a rented home, wasteing your money away.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

tony2 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


You may laugh but I am 60k better off for doing nothing and I can sit back with out a care in the world, Have a chat with black horse and they will help you out.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm personally not confident in the housing market as what I see is that rates are historically low and lower rates are driving the market to an extent at the moment.

I think when the **** hits the fan post election we will all be squeezed which will naturally lead to uncertainty in the market and people holding rather than making a move.

Of course we have potential inflation taking off and the guarantee that rates will go up at some point which I believe will lead to less buyers in the market.

I think we will see prices dip from the current point.

Of course property is a good long term investment, but beware in the short term, stamp duty, estate agent and solicitors fees all add up.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

dale205mills said:


> You may laugh but I am 60k better off for doing nothing and I can sit back with out a care in the world, Have a chat with black horse and they will *help you out*.


Dont need any help mate, I run a company that Turns 2.5million, I'll be fine:thumb:


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

tony2 said:


> Dont need any help mate, I run a company that Turns 2.5million, I'll be fine:thumb:


Now we are talking proper money, what is your line of work if you dont mind me asking??? I will have that some of money in the bank one day, half way there and I am only 25


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

dale205mills said:


> Now we are talking proper money, what is your line of work if you dont mind me asking??? I will have that some of money in the bank one day, half way there and I am only 25


Property In one way or another, I do a lot of property management now because of the climate but we did build up until a few years ago but that all went bad so we got out, Also As a company we arrange insurance and lease hold agreements and are starting to get into Investing into smaller companies.

You'll get there mate Just work hard and it will come :thumb:


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

I did look into buying a few more but I didnt think it was for me, ie upkeep, missed rent payments and so on, now my dad is with a lettting company but it still can be abit of a pain and we decided to put my money into a trust and to stop the goverment getting half of it, now I no the returns are not great at the moment with stocks, shares and bonds but things will pick up in time and any profit I will re invest, just like what I am doing at the moment.

The main three things I ask for out of my investments is money to put food on the table, pay any bills and keep my fleet of cars on the road, any thing else helps a little more.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

dale205mills said:


> I did look into buying a few more but I didnt think it was for me, ie upkeep, missed rent payments and so on, now my dad is with a lettting company but it still can be abit of a pain and we decided to put my money into a trust and to stop the goverment getting half of it, now I no the returns are not great at the moment with stocks, shares and bonds but things will pick up in time and any profit I will re invest, just like what I am doing at the moment.
> 
> The main three things I ask for out of my investments is money to put food on the table, pay any bills and keep my *fleet of cars* on the road, any thing else helps a little more.


And quiet a fleet youve got:thumb:

Love the 205's brilliant cars :wave:

Any way Back to OP!!


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you

The silver 205 is in this months classic and sports car and it go's to alot of car shows and is a crowd puller as it is 100 per cent standerd, just like it came out of the factory.

Now classic cars are a good investment been looking at sierra rs500, audi quarttroo's and bmw E30 m3's


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> Now classic cars are a good investment been looking at sierra rs500, audi quarttroo's and bmw E30 m3's


They might be but i suspect if you are trying to sell the market isnt great at the moment.


----------

